# ACER LANScope



## David Gilmore (Jan 24, 2008)

Somehow ACER has locked my removable data devices. I'm unable to access storage devices thru my USB ports. My printer works thru the USB port but no storage devices. I've had the computer almost a year and don't know if this is something that came with it. I hope you have some information related to this problem.

Dave


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

when you click on a storage device, exactly what error message do you get?


----------



## David Gilmore (Jan 24, 2008)

sobeit666 said:


> when you click on a storage device, exactly what error message do you get?


Administrator has restricted this computer to access USB/1394 mass storage device.


----------



## Bernie Martin (Feb 14, 2008)

I am having the same problem that David has???? All of a sudden an "Administrator" has prohibited access to CD/DVD Rom Drives and the same for USB/1394 Mass Storage Devices???
Only computer I've had, it's not networked and suddenly this happened???
HELP!!!!!


----------



## muddyman (Apr 14, 2008)

Yep I'm having the same problem ,somwhere from left field, this message "the admin.... you know the rest.. I'm the Admin i know i didn't do it. what gives.


----------



## ellejohn (Oct 13, 2008)

I am also getting this problem can any one help please?


----------



## Neil Rankin (Jan 16, 2009)

I am not sure if this is where I place my story. 
I am getting a response saying 
Administrator has restricted this computer to access USB/1394 mass storage devices. 

I am the only person using this computer. Can you help me please?


----------



## ellejohn (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Neil i took this reply from another website A function called Acer Lanscope had an icon on the bottom line. This offers the information that USB storage devices, Cds, DVDs etc were all 'locked'. I could find no way of accessing this program to change the settings so uninstalled the function via Add or Remove programs option in Control Panel.

I had to do this to my computer and it worked good luck!"


----------



## markus96910 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello; i got the same error/message and did the following: 

-Control Panel
-Add/Remove Programs
-Remove the ACerLanscope program and ACer-eLock programs.
-Rebooted my PC.

I don't have the problem anymore.

I don't know why they make our lives miserable!


----------

